# Laos



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

I'm so relieved... had his hips and elbows Xrayed this morning at 12 months old ~ Hips look Good, Elbows are clear. I'll be sending these Xrays to Germany for certification. I'm doing the happy dance!!!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Woohoo!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

That is always just a load off the shoulders!!!!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

awesome!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

That's great news!! Congrats..


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

I agree, that's great news!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

That is wonderful!!!!


----------



## Hellismd (Aug 17, 2007)

Congrats! What wonderful news.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

That is awesome news Lynn, congratulations!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)




----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Congrats! I'm scared to do ours, don't know why since the prelims were fine. Just made the appointment today...


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Congrats Laos!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

I know Lies.. it's really nerve racking that's for sure.. it doesn't change anything though as Laos will still be worked and loved no matter what (even if the hips weren't good). But it's quite a relief.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Congrats to Laos and yourself Lynn!

We have our prelims scheduled for next month... I am scared, even though everything looks fine and he comes from good lines.. I am still nervous..


----------

